# Captcha will be the END of Kiwi Farms



## Grog (Apr 17, 2019)

I've been experiencing this more and more and it's getting to the point where it's driving me off the site: you have to fill a captcha to access the site every once in a while, presumably when you're browsing from a different IP. And it's not even that old captcha where you could type niggers and it would count. It's that infuriating one that asks you to select a bunch of shit, then the pictures slooooooooooowwwwwwly disappear and get replaced. This captcha almost never works on phone by the way.

Could (((Null))) be trying to implement a Kiwi Farms Pass just like gookmoot did in his own website?


----------



## Null (Apr 17, 2019)

That filters out ddos attacks that otherwise go through cloudflare. I've whitelisted countries 99% of our traffic comes from. I used to keep it off when no attacks were happening, but they keep happening when I'm asleep now. Pretty sure it's intentional.


----------



## Cool kitties club (Apr 17, 2019)

Kokorengo said:


> I've been experiencing this more and more and it's getting to the point where it's driving me off the site: you have to fill a captcha to access the site every once in a while, presumably when you're browsing from a different IP. And it's not even that old captcha where you could type niggers and it would count. It's that infuriating one that asks you to select a bunch of shit, then the pictures slooooooooooowwwwwwly disappear and get replaced. This captcha almost never works on phone by the way.
> 
> Could (((Null))) be trying to implement a Kiwi Farms Pass just like gookmoot did in his own website?


Are you a robot?


----------



## CopyrightBubble (Apr 17, 2019)

Null said:


> Pretty sure it's intentional.


And they only happen on the .net domain? Because after changing to the .is the captchas are gone for me. (Hoping that mentioning this won't end up being a mistake.)


----------



## Wendy Carter (Apr 17, 2019)

I mostly get "press here to continue" from CloudFlare every once in a while without "find pictures with some shit" captcha. But even when I do I don't mind too much, it's just a small trade-off for extra safety.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Apr 17, 2019)

try not being from a shithole country next time


----------



## Thistle (Apr 17, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> try not being from a shithole country next time


Or don't tunnel your shitty connection to a shithole country.


----------



## Null (Apr 17, 2019)

By the way, I've added Portugal, Spain, Singapore, and Andorra to the whitelist. I thought I already had all EU countries but I was wrong.

If you want your country added let me know.


----------



## Rat Speaker (Apr 18, 2019)

Lol Vatican City, Holy shitposting.


----------



## Fish-Eyed Fool (Apr 18, 2019)

For shame Null, you didn’t have Portugal? No  bacalhau for you.


----------



## Wake me up (Apr 18, 2019)

I just pretend that Cloudfare is asking me "are you a rabbit?" when I access the site and it makes the experience 200% better. 10/10 would captcha again  also I'm amazed at how someone can be as clueless as OP and then still go on to make a thread about something he doesn't have the first clue about. I guess being incompetent correlates to both not knowing stuff and making threads about stuff you don't understand.


----------



## nonvir_1984 (Apr 18, 2019)

I access the site through one of other EU countries, in Null's list - and get the captcha every time. I just thought it was cloudfare realising the IP was a VPN node or the time on my PC did not mach the time at the country.  It's not a big issue - just practise for when I'm in the aged care home and matching pictures is the highlight of the day along with the weekly enema. So I have been told.


----------



## CopyrightBubble (Apr 18, 2019)

nonvir_1984 said:


> the time on my PC did not mach the time at the country


You can spoof that with a browser extension.


----------



## LocalFireDept (Apr 18, 2019)

Fuck off robot, you can't trick us.


----------



## nonvir_1984 (Apr 18, 2019)

CopyrightBubble said:


> You can spoof that with a browser extension.


Thanks. That's important info to put in this thread. And you can also change the clock in your PC to the zone you want.
Using firefox (which is what you should be using, IMHO:








						Spoof Timezone – Get this Extension for 🦊 Firefox (en-US)
					

Download Spoof Timezone for Firefox. This extension alters browser timezone to a random or user-defined value.




					addons.mozilla.org
				











						Change Timezone (Time Shift) – Get this Extension for 🦊 Firefox (en-US)
					

Download Change Timezone (Time Shift) for Firefox. Easily change your timezone to a desired value and protect your privacy.




					addons.mozilla.org
				



I have not used them, but friends have and say they are OK.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Apr 19, 2019)

Thanks guys- great stuff. 








						Spoof Timezone – Get this Extension for 🦊 Firefox (en-US)
					

Download Spoof Timezone for Firefox. This extension alters browser timezone to a random or user-defined value.




					addons.mozilla.org
				



looks like it covers more methods than the other option, and a quick scan through the JS on the Github site doesn't show anything too suspect.

There's a version for Brave as well








						Spoof Timezone
					

This extension alters browser timezone to a random or user-defined value.




					chrome.google.com


----------



## PT 522 (Apr 19, 2019)

Rat Speaker said:


> Lol Vatican City, Holy shitposting.


I'm the Pope, don't tell anyone though


----------



## Ponderous Pillock (Apr 19, 2019)

Rat Speaker said:


> Lol Vatican City, Holy shitposting.



Blessed are the shitposters...


----------



## Colmerry (Apr 19, 2019)

Null said:


> If you want your country added let me know.
> 
> View attachment 729691







Kokorengo said:


> (((Null)))


Hmm... ?


----------



## Null (Apr 19, 2019)

Wake me up said:


> I just pretend that Cloudfare is asking me "are you a rabbit?" when I access the site and it makes the experience 200% better. 10/10 would captcha again  also I'm amazed at how someone can be as clueless as OP and then still go on to make a thread about something he doesn't have the first clue about. I guess being incompetent correlates to both not knowing stuff and making threads about stuff you don't understand.


Added your country. It's risky and if I see too much abuse from it I'll have to remove it.



nonvir_1984 said:


> I access the site through one of other EU countries, in Null's list - and get the captcha every time. I just thought it was cloudfare realising the IP was a VPN node or the time on my PC did not mach the time at the country.  It's not a big issue - just practise for when I'm in the aged care home and matching pictures is the highlight of the day along with the weekly enema. So I have been told.


The rules for the domain aside from the whitelist are _off_. If you're getting Captchas on this domain you have some really weird shit going on with your browser privacy tools or you're using a VPN from a weird country.


----------



## nonvir_1984 (Apr 19, 2019)

HI. Thanks for that info. It's not a weird country...no weirder than any of the other EU places. But is likely my browser that I have locked down etc.
I'll check. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Recoil (Apr 19, 2019)

Is this KF's new captcha system & troon detection technology?


----------

